# How Can I Not Be So High-Strung?



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

This likely shall not surprise anyone, here, but I am very high-strung; I become stressed very easily over situations that I cannot control, I am very excitable and passionate, and I become easily frustrated when something does not go the way that I wish for it go. However, I am now far better than how I was in my younger days; I used to be much worse, but I have greatly improved my skills through experience and practice, but I feel that I still could improve even further.

Several of my friends are amazingly calm and mellow (including one who previously was even more emotional and high-strung than I am, which is quite amazing), and I am envious of those friends, as I wish that I could be as relaxed and as easygoing as are they.

What does everyone else say about this? Do you have any advice on how I can not be as high-strung as I currently am?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

I would like to know this as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does everyone else say about this? Do you have any advice on how I can not be as high-strung as I currently am?


smoke weed, get your dicc succeed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> smoke weed, get your dicc succeed.



One of those two options appeals to me very greatly, and everyone here should know which option that is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One of those two options appeals to me very greatly, and everyone here should know which option that is.


well we know you ain't getting brain anytime soon. you gonna smoke some of that loud?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

what's wrong w being high strung

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> well we know you ain't getting brain anytime soon. you gonna smoke some of that loud?



Apart from hot sauce and caffeine, I am very strongly opposed to the usage recreational drugs, so I will never smoke any drugs.

Also, you misspelled "load" as "loud."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

seriously, we can't attach photos anymore?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what's wrong w being high strung



It causes stress, and everyone I know tells me that being high-strung is a negative trait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

These details/things - why do you care so much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> These details/things - why do you care so much?



I wish to have less stress and worry in my life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wish to have less stress and worry in my life.


Right - and I'm asking you why you care so much about these things that stress you out. Does worrying help you or anything out?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Right - and I'm asking you why you care so much about these things that stress you out. Does worrying help you or anything out?



I like to have control over my life, and it bothers me when I do not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, you misspelled "load" as "loud."


cuz you think folks out here saying im about to smoke that load?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

Cross out the "-strung" and this would be quite a thread.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Apart from hot sauce and caffeine, I am very strongly opposed to the usage recreational drugs, so I will never smoke any drugs.


also weed is medicinal and you don't have to smoke it. why don't you ask your doc for a prescription?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This likely shall not surprise anyone, here, but I am very high-strung; I become stressed very easily over situations that I cannot control, I am very excitable and passionate, and I become easily frustrated when something does not go the way that I wish for it go. However, I am now far better than how I was in my younger days; I used to be much worse, but I have greatly improved my skills through experience and practice, but I feel that I still could improve even further.
> 
> Several of my friends are amazingly calm and mellow (including one who previously was even more emotional and high-strung than I am, which is quite amazing), and I am envious of those friends, as I wish that I could be as relaxed and as easygoing as are they.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Do you have any advice on how I can not be as high-strung as I currently am?


what exactly do you do to relax?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I like to have control over my life, and it bothers me when I do not.


Control is somewhat of an illusion. Worrying (and even fear) is natural, and almost a little helpful to an extent, but left unchecked it can wreck you. Worry/fear can help you focus on things, examine them, and find a way to deal with them. But outside of this, and if there is no answer, worrying about something is wasteful.  Learn to focus your attention on what you can do, and even redirect your focus on other things you enjoy when your mind lingers on issues you can't address or change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> what exactly do you do to relax?



I read books, I listen to music, I go outside for a walk, I use my computer, I spend time with my friends, and certainly plenty of other activities.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 10, 2022)

...That should be enough motivation to NOT be high strung.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read books, I listen to music, I go outside for a walk, I use my computer, I spend time with my friends, and certainly plenty of other activities.


How exactly do these things relax you though? In a physical sense and in a mental one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This likely shall not surprise anyone, here, but I am very high-strung; I become stressed very easily over situations that I cannot control, I am very excitable and passionate, and I become easily frustrated when something does not go the way that I wish for it go. However, I am now far better than how I was in my younger days; I used to be much worse, but I have greatly improved my skills through experience and practice, but I feel that I still could improve even further.
> 
> Several of my friends are amazingly calm and mellow (including one who previously was even more emotional and high-strung than I am, which is quite amazing), and I am envious of those friends, as I wish that I could be as relaxed and as easygoing as are they.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Do you have any advice on how I can not be as high-strung as I currently am?


I was the same...   

Learn leadership, life coaching, etc. Apply it to everyday of your life. Keep learning... Keep applying, never stop. Change, improve, evolve. That is how you can go places in life.

Look up John Maxwell. Listen to a few of his seminar on YouTube as a start.

To be a good manager and leader, you need to take care of this part of your personality first, before you can get a promotion.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

Get laid bruh.





Pay for it if you need to. Thx.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Get laid bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 100% sure either his father or brother have done hookers previously. If only they told him the truth  

"My father had used the service, of a prostitute to build his confident before meeting my mum, so I guess I could engage in his footsteps, in my opinion, in my mind."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> "My father had used the service, of a prostitute to build his confident before meeting my mum, so I guess I could engage in his footsteps, in my opinion, in my mind."


bruh


----------



## wibisana (Feb 11, 2022)

i also loves to be incontrol but i came to realise and accept that wr cant control everything

one of the most satisfying/borderline cumming thing i do. usually fly a kite till i run out of thread. it feels like standing on the ledge


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 11, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> smoke weed, get your dicc succeed.


I'm being deadly serious when I co-sign weed. 

Find you a dispensary, get some edibles and enjoy. 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what's wrong w being high strung


[BLOOD PRESSURE HAS ENTERED THE CHAT]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunrider said:


> I'm being deadly serious when I co-sign weed.
> 
> Find you a dispensary, get some edibles and enjoy.
> 
> [BLOOD PRESSURE HAS ENTERED THE CHAT]


The higher blood pressure helps me push my blood faster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2022)

Stop trying to be something you're not.

Also realize that in the world, you're pretty much a nobody. This isn't an insult or anything, nearly everyone lives as a nobody and dies as one. After you die, only the people close to you will remember you and only in brief moments. A generation or two later, you'll be a forgotten memory never to be mentioned again.

Trying extremely hard and taking it easy won't change your life as much as you'd expect. Taking different actions matters more than trying hard on a specific action. For example, I've heard that when it comes to lifting, your max when you really try hard is only 10% more than what you usually do to lift, even though you're struggling so much more.

So stop trying to be the legendary intellectual who is high class person with high income. You're not special and you will never be this legendary anime character you strive to be. *Even if you did become one, you wouldn't even feel like it because being those people won't bring you the pride and happiness you think it would.*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Feb 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> Stop trying to be something you're not.
> 
> Also realize that in the world, you're pretty much a nobody. This isn't an insult or anything, nearly everyone lives as a nobody and dies as one. After you die, only the people close to you will remember you and only in brief moments. A generation or two later, you'll be a forgotten memory never to be mentioned again.
> 
> ...



Dayumn nigguh,

Even Jim goes hard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2022)

Millón Vasto said:


> Dayumn nigguh,
> 
> Even Jim goes hard!


Lol, none of it is supposed to be an insult though. I'm sure he will be insulted anyway.

I mean, think about it, none of us will be a world leader who brings about legendary change. Nobody here is going to be a military general who uses a unique strategy to win a war on the brink of defeat. None of us are going to be a scientist who invents something that changes mankind's world forever.

I'm sure DDJ probably sees himself as some revolutionary thinker, but what actions has he taken or does he plan to take to make his reform ideas happen? Has he lobbied support? Has he perhaps made a research paper documenting problems, why they exist, and what benefits change will be? I could go on for what DDJ hasn't done to become someone who starts a movement, but maybe later.

If i do mention the bare basics of what he needs to do, he'll simply say "I'm too busy", "I don't have that kind of money", or even "I can't take the risk". The thing is... that's completely normal and he's just a normal person trying to live his life like anyone else. That's reality.

Though that brings me to another thing that might make him not feel so high strung

Like, sure, things you don't want happen. Happens to everyone. We're all normal like that. His circumstances, even how he wants a girlfriend at his age, isn't some unusual hardship. The combination of everything that happens to DDJ and how he has responded to it may make him _unique_ but that doesn't mean he's special or significantly above average. A lot of people have seriously messed up in life (morally, financially, intellectually, you name it).

Let me give one example. There was a contractor who had his son come in to help out at a site. He wasn't trained and went to go help unload some wooden planks from a forklift. The ties broke and the planks fell on him. He woke up in the hospital to learn that he'd been paralyzed from the stomach down permanently. He has to take like a briefcase of medication just to function normally and insert tubes to urinate and defecate. Since he can't feel anymore, he could injure himself when he's inserting or removing them. He also talked about how bad it feels when he's at a party and his friends are dancing and he can't join them.

You wouldn't be able to live long enough to listen to all the bad things that happen to people in the world. So if DDJ goes to a dating event and trips stupidly in front of everyone, he should just brush it off and laugh with everyone instead of being ashamed that he won't be seen as a high class sophisticate intellectual.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2022)

What is the first thing that you want to accomplish? I'm talking about the things that are buried deep within your mind.

@DemonDragonJ Sometimes, there are situations where you have to start thinking differently about how you are going to react to it. 

It's good that you're further trying to improve your skills and becoming a better man in general, but there are going to be things that happen differently from what you'd expect them to happen. 

Your first priority is probably going to be getting a gf and getting into a long term relationship with someone you're comfortable with because clearly from that relationship thread, it's probably one of the main sources of your worries. So try and make that a priority in your life, if you can.

Oh, and make lifting weights one of your main priorities, depending on what you look like. A lot of people who lift claim that it strengthens up their mentality, builds character, and makes you a stronger person in general.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> Stop trying to be something you're not.
> 
> Also realize that in the world, you're pretty much a nobody. This isn't an insult or anything, nearly everyone lives as a nobody and dies as one. After you die, only the people close to you will remember you and only in brief moments. A generation or two later, you'll be a forgotten memory never to be mentioned again.
> 
> ...


Goddamn Jim, you ain't had to do him like _that_. Coulda just said hakuna matata.

... I mean you're right, but damn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2022)

Smoke weed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 12, 2022)

Sports, not just the gym. But a team sport, martial arts or bouldering could help. It will get you out of your head more and you will be forced to react intuitively with the body instead of with your head. Meanwhile constant exposure to a new set of people could make you increase your social skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Sports, not just the gym. But a team sport, martial arts or bouldering could help. It will get you out of your head more and you will be forced to react intuitively with the body instead of with your head. Meanwhile constant exposure to a new set of people could make you increase your social skills.


wouldn't that cut into his pizza nights and friend outings?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2022)

I know some people will say smoke weed or drink. But I do not recommend that for people on the spectrum. Can become addictive for them if they never been at 0 before and now a substance is providing that.

I was watching a seminar on autism , high spectrum. The speaker said his son tried that in highschool. Then became an addict and always chasing highs, stealing and doing crines to support his habit because those guys can always be anxious so that uh drug mellowing them out can be life changing....


----------

